# small loft....enough space for 2 pigeons???



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

will this work for a pair of birds......


----------



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

whipped this up real quick...def gonna have windows, wood between cage and loft, bigger door(both sides) front of cage will open, and a few other thing....just wondering if it will be fit for 2 birds????????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes ,that would work nicely for a pair of fancy birds that your not going to breed..

what kind of birds are you getting?, if they are a flying breed and your going to fly them.. you will want more than two.. with the hawks around two will be none in no time.. it is best to fly birds in a safer flock, it is harder for the hawk to target just one in a bigger flock.


----------



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

wasnt planing on breeding them kinda got a limited space, and i do want to fly them was guessing they would come and go most of the day thats why the little loft....may be add a foot all around and have a couple pairs of bird maybe???????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

williamE said:


> wasnt planing on breeding them kinda got a limited space, and i do want to fly them was guessing they would come and go most of the day thats why the little loft....may be add a foot all around and have a couple pairs of bird maybe???????


yes.. if your just going to let them come and go.. they will be targeted by a hawk pretty quick.. usually birds that are flown or performance birds are flown in numbers .. more saftey in numbers.... you might want to get a few fancy pigeons instead....


----------



## Pigeon Dude (Mar 23, 2011)

William. That is a great design.
I might have to copy it. 

May I share a thought on maximizing space?

When we built our first mini coop, we made it tall to allow our little helmets more room to exercise. 

Could your space fit something that is 4'X4' at the floor and 8' from top to bottom?

I went that route with my old coop which saved me some cuts, based on a sheet of plywood stood on end to make my 4'X8' back wall. It worked out really well.

Then I gave it a way two years later, when I got out of birds for a while. 
...


----------



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

*dont want to get afew birds just to keep them locked up forever you know.....*



spirit wings said:


> yes.. if your just going to let them come and go.. they will be targeted by a hawk pretty quick.. usually birds that are flown or performance birds are flown in numbers .. more saftey in numbers.... you might want to get a few fancy pigeons instead....


 .........................................


----------



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

*yea def to big....*



Pigeon Dude said:


> William. That is a great design.
> I might have to copy it.
> 
> May I share a thought on maximizing space?
> ...


..............................................


----------



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

wood worked alot as a child whipped this up in about 15 min, anybody need a little help on littler lofts give me a shout with available space and what your looking for.....!!!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

williamE said:


> .........................................


then get more than two. you know...


----------

